# Rotary Wing vs Fixed Wing



## EastTexFrank

*What is the biggest advantage of rotary-wing aircraft over fixed-wing aircraft?*

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

***

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

***

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]




 

        [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

*D*[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]*ang*[/FONT]*, sure guessed wrong on that answer. Wasn't even close.*​


----------



## Spiffy1

Hey, I only get a red X


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have flown in them both fixed wing is more forgiving if trimmed right will  just about fly them self streight also if the engine quits fixed wing gives you a bit oof time to look for a place to ditch. helocopters fall when the engine is quits some like the uh1 actuly auto rotate quite well other ones like the ch53 nor uh60 autorotate like a brick and you get one chance to do it kind of soft. rotary wing aircrafts can land in tight quarters and also can fly in much lower visiability because you can slow down to a crawl they can be lots of fun sight seeing out of also for work you have to have a nitch market because the cost so much to operate some thing like sling loading or landing where there is no runway otherwise fixed wing will out preform it in efficiancy or pay load.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well a helicopters saves you those last dreadful couple of minutes as you glide into whatever you are going to hit. The chopper it just comes up through your feet real fast!


----------



## fogtender

Well they both get you from A to B.

1. Helicopters require beating the air into submission before getting into it, airplanes "Fly" into it.

2. When you throw a rock out of a Helicopter, you can land on it, airplanes can only do that once.

3. When an airplane has an engine failure, it still glides to where you feel it is the best place to land, a helicopter will land where you threw the rock, like it or not.

4. When an airplane takes off, there is no shudder like in a helicopter to scare the crap out of those that haven't flown in one before.

5. Airplanes fly many times farther on the same amount of fuel the Helicopter uses, which means you don't have to walk as far in the airplane after you have chosen where to land going from A to B as you do landing the helicopter.

6. Having an airplane is much cheaper than a helicopter so you don't go broke nearly as fast having one.

Seems the Airplane wins. Hope that helps!


----------



## bczoom

Both will get you to the crash site should there be total engine failure so I'll call that a wash.

Helicopters aren't loaded down with extra silly things like parachutes, ejector seats or O2.

Helicopters don't have as many bird strikes since any bird that tries to pass too close gets chewed up by the tail rotor _as the bird tries to pass since it's flying faster_.

Helicopters can stay behind the "follow-me" truck while still in the air.

You can jump into our out of a helicopter before it touches ground.  You can also repel out of a helicopter.


----------



## tommu56

I had the wrong answer too!!!!

yea what happen to the picture?

it was good!!!

A _Marilyn Monroe_. moment!!

I found it any reason why it cant be posted?


----------



## snow dog

let's see a airplane work like this


----------

